# 05 Allez Comp Cro-mo



## hank scorpio (Aug 10, 2004)

Hello, this is my first road bike ever. I have done a 50 miler and some shorter rides on it (30-45 miles). It rides really sweet but I don't have anything to compare it to so I guess that doesn't count for much. Anyway on to my question. I am a very broad shouldered man and I feel that the stock bars have me closed in too much. On the specialized site it lists my bike, 58cm, as having 44cm bars measured center to center. I just recieved some Deda Newtons that were supposed to be 46 cm but they are the same size if not a little smaller than my stock ones. Does anyone know if there was a running change on the stock bars? If not does anyone have suggestions on bars that might be wider? Where exactly on them do you measure?

James


----------



## big Kat (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey James,

A lot of the european bars are measured outside to outside. If you are looking for really wide bars look at the Bontragers or Salsa. They are 46 centre to centre. Deda, 3T, ITM and other make narrow bars. Easton, Specialized and Ritchey now only make bars up to 44 c-c. Salsa has lots of different shapes and drops at 46cm c-c and in different diameters of clamps, 26mm or 31.8mm(oversize).

big D





hank scorpio said:


> Hello, this is my first road bike ever. I have done a 50 miler and some shorter rides on it (30-45 miles). It rides really sweet but I don't have anything to compare it to so I guess that doesn't count for much. Anyway on to my question. I am a very broad shouldered man and I feel that the stock bars have me closed in too much. On the specialized site it lists my bike, 58cm, as having 44cm bars measured center to center. I just recieved some Deda Newtons that were supposed to be 46 cm but they are the same size if not a little smaller than my stock ones. Does anyone know if there was a running change on the stock bars? If not does anyone have suggestions on bars that might be wider? Where exactly on them do you measure?
> 
> James


----------



## JCX (Jul 29, 2004)

*whats the weight on your bike*

that is exactly the bike im thinking of getting, and would also be my first road bike. the only thing holding me back is the weight.
how much does your 58cm bike weigh including the seat bag, pump, and pedals (these are things ill have on it while riding).
looks sweet.





hank scorpio said:


> Hello, this is my first road bike ever. I have done a 50 miler and some shorter rides on it (30-45 miles). It rides really sweet but I don't have anything to compare it to so I guess that doesn't count for much. Anyway on to my question. I am a very broad shouldered man and I feel that the stock bars have me closed in too much. On the specialized site it lists my bike, 58cm, as having 44cm bars measured center to center. I just recieved some Deda Newtons that were supposed to be 46 cm but they are the same size if not a little smaller than my stock ones. Does anyone know if there was a running change on the stock bars? If not does anyone have suggestions on bars that might be wider? Where exactly on them do you measure?
> 
> James


----------



## jaws (Nov 2, 2004)

*First road bike not sure steel versus aluminum*

I am new to this sport I currently own a hybrid bike I bought it in june have put 1325 miles on it and now I would like to buy a rode bike. It seems from my research that you get alot of bang for the buck with Specialized, I am interested in the 2005 Allez Comp Cro-Mo triple, I am open to anyones suggestions or reccomendations. Also steel versus aluminum have not ridden it yet but heard about all the advantages and I am leaning that way whats the verdict on this matter steel or aluminum. I am 5"10 about 180 lbs I like to to 40 mile rides on the weekend alot of hilly roads love the challenge. The other bikes that I was also considering was the Trek 2100, which is an aluminum frame or the Allez Comp triple aluminum
Thanks everyone for your help on this matter.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice bike. 
How'd you get hooked up with the ksyrium's? I'd love a cro-mo comp with those.

Lou.


----------

